# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  کامپایل نشدن برنامه

## m.fazelsabzalipoor

من دوتا برنامه روی دوتا لب تاب نوشتم یکی مشتری یکی سرور هردوهم کامپیل شده درست فقط الان چجوری این دوتا لب تالبو بهم مرتبط کنم؟

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

دوست عزیز نام نامربوطی فکر کنم انتخاب کردید برای تاپیک (با توجه به محتوای سوالتون).
در ضمن لطفاً توضیحات بیشتری بدهید.

----------

